# Amex launches blockchain-based business payments using Ripple



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2017)

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-b...-business-payments-using-ripple-idUSKBN1DG1SX

They're using blockchain technology to offer instant transactions between USA and UK.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 30, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-b...-business-payments-using-ripple-idUSKBN1DG1SX
> 
> They're using blockchain technology to offer instant transactions between USA and UK.



Cool.  Unsure how ripple is from an energy perspective, but if it avoids PoW, it should be quite efficient.


----------

